# So, I Weighed My Camera Tonight



## snerd (Aug 6, 2014)

Just curious. My usual walk around setup....... Canon 5DIII, I put the grip back on temporarily, lens is 24-70L 2.8 II


5 pounds!!!!


No wonder I needed a new shoulder!!!! I don't even want to know the weight with the 70-200 or 150-500 lens on!!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 6, 2014)

The heavier the better. More professional that way.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 6, 2014)

Snerd, think of it as doing bicep curls  -  just remember to altenate the arms.  Otherwise, you'll have a hyperdeveloped right arm and a shrunken left.


----------



## snerd (Aug 6, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Snerd, think of it as doing bicep curls  -  just remember to altenate the arms.  Otherwise, you'll have a hyperdeveloped right arm and a shrunken left.



Hee hee.......... I'm way ahead of you! I'll talk to my physical therapist tomorrow, I bet I can work the setup into my routine somehow!


----------



## chuasam (Aug 6, 2014)

That is why I shoot with an 85mm 1.8 despite having a 70-200 f/2.8


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> Just curious. My usual walk around setup....... Canon 5DIII, I put the grip back on temporarily, lens is 24-70L 2.8 II
> 
> 
> 5 pounds!!!!
> ...



Yes, pretty heavy setup with the body, grip, battery, and 24-70mm lens--probably more heft and size than many people really feel comfortable with as a "walkaround" or "casual" set-up.


----------



## snerd (Aug 7, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Yes, pretty heavy setup with the body, grip, battery, and 24-70mm lens--probably more heft and size than many people really feel comfortable with as a "walkaround" or "casual" set-up.



That would be 2 batteries. But I was pretty used to it. The balance seemed perfect for me, which worked wonders in the absence of IS on that lens. I'll get there........... give me 2-3 months.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 7, 2014)

Have you ever thought of using a morrorless for a walk around camera?
or a 2nd smaller body and lens?


----------



## AceCo55 (Aug 7, 2014)

5 pound ... pfffffssst!


----------



## sashbar (Aug 7, 2014)

Try this. It is very light.  And very capable.  



It is actually 0.44 pounds. With a stripe.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 7, 2014)

My "Walkaround" camera is my D7100 with grip, a 150-500 lens, and a tripod.  About 11 pounds for camera and lens and another 3 or 4 for the tripod.


----------



## rudimaes (Aug 7, 2014)

That's why I changed my DSLR for a MILC. That's half the weight.
Rudi


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 7, 2014)

That will be my walk around setup in Philly later, except for the lens. 17-40L in close quarters or the 70-200L for walking above the river. Leaving the 120-400 Sigma in the car. If I get tired, that's why they invented outdoor cafe's.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> Just curious. My usual walk around setup....... Canon 5DIII, I put the grip back on temporarily, lens is 24-70L 2.8 II
> 
> 
> 5 pounds!!!!
> ...



Well the obvious answer to that would be to send me the 150-500mm so you aren't tempted to use it. lol. [Or swap me out for my standard walk around - T3i (w or w/o grip), 28-135mm and I'll even throw in my black rapid strap to help since you are all "crippled up" now.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 7, 2014)

AceCo55 said:


> 5 pound ... pfffffssst!
> View attachment 81432



Now that's a workout. Sigma must have the best image stabilization on the planet. lol


----------



## usayit (Aug 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> Just curious. My usual walk around setup....... Canon 5DIII, I put the grip back on temporarily, lens is 24-70L 2.8 II
> 5 pounds!!!!



Two cameras + two f/2.8 zooms + one with a battery grip are just under 4 pounds.


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 7, 2014)

SCraig said:


> My "Walkaround" camera is my D7100 with grip, a 150-500 lens, and a tripod.  About 11 pounds for camera and lens and another 3 or 4 for the tripod.



My walk around is my iPhone 5s lol. Or just a d40 with a 35 prime (fits in my jacket pocket)


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 7, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Try this. It is very light.  And very capable.
> 
> View attachment 81433
> 
> It is actually 0.44 pounds. With a stripe.


But this combination has only one guarantee .. out of focus and fuzzy photos.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 7, 2014)

My walk around camera weighs around 140g...and includes a phone.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 8, 2014)

My walk around is my Df + 28mm f2.8 ais with my 50 f1.8 in my pocket and my 85 f1.4 or 135 f2 in my ladies purse


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 8, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Try this. It is very light.  And very capable.
> ...



Yes, but the best part is... after enough drinking... you won't care!


----------



## julianliu (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it for real? Looks ridiculous.



AceCo55 said:


> 5 pound ... pfffffssst!
> View attachment 81432


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 9, 2014)

My 1Dx with the 300 2.8 is around 15lbs and with the 400 2.8 around 20lbs.  I hand hold both.  The weight is all relative to the physical strength of the holder. I see people using short lenses and smaller camera bodies with a monopod screwed into the bottom.  It doesn't matter to me how people support their cameras, not everyone has the shoulder or arm strength, and if it works for them, great.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 9, 2014)

When I'm serious about going out to shoot.  
http://www.statoil.com/no/About/Art...s/WH_Jackson_assistant_gear_mule-1873_468.jpg


----------

